# Introducing the newest techknowledgy yet - BOOK :)



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Someone posted this on another forum and I thought you guys would get a kick out of it. Pretty cute. 



Introducing the new Bio-Optic Organized Knowledge device, trade named: BOOK



BOOK is a revolutionary breakthrough in technology: no wires, no electric circuits, no batteries, nothing to be connected or switched on. It's so easy to use, even a child can operate it.



Compact and portable, it can be used anywhere -- even sitting in an armchair by the fire -- yet it is powerful enough to hold as much information as a CD-ROM disc. Here's how it works:



BOOK is constructed of sequentially numbered sheets of paper (recyclable), each capable of holding thousands of bits of information. The pages are locked together with a custom-fit device called a binder, which keeps the sheets in their correct sequence.



Opaque Paper Technology (OPT) allows manufacturers to use both sides of the sheet, doubling the information density and cutting costs. Experts are divided on the prospects for further increases in information density; for now, BOOKs with more information simply use more pages.



Each sheet is scanned optically, registering information directly into your brain. A flick of the finger takes you to the next sheet. BOOK may be taken up at any time and used merely by opening it.



Unlike other display devices, BOOK never crashes or requires rebooting, and it can even be dropped on the floor or stepped on without damage. However, it can become unusable if immersed in water for a significant period of time. The "browse" feature allows you to move instantly to any sheet and move forward or backward as you wish. Many come with an "index" feature, which pinpoints the exact location of selected information for instant retrieval.



An optional "BOOKmark" accessory allows you to open BOOK to the exact place you left it in a previous session -- even if the BOOK has been closed. BOOKmarks fit universal design standards; thus, a single BOOKmark can be used in BOOKs by various manufacturers. Conversely, numerous BOOKmarkers can be used in a single BOOK if the user wants to store numerous views at once. The number is limited only by the number of pages in the BOOK.



You can also make personal notes next to BOOK text entries with an optional programming tool, the Portable Erasable Nib Cryptic Intercommunication Language Stylus (PENCILS).



Portable, durable, and affordable, BOOK is being hailed as a precursor of a new entertainment wave. Also, BOOK's appeal seems so certain that thousands of content creators have committed to the platform and investors are reportedly flocking. Look for a flood of new titles soon.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Is this BOOK 1?  Or BOOK 2.0?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

How often will the software need updating?


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Does it have folders?!?!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Can you change the font so you don't have to wear your reading glasses?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Are there skins available for this new BOOK thing?


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Can you use custom screen savers?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

dollcrazy said:


> Can you use custom screen savers?


that's a big sell point to me


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Great...now I will have to go get a new Oberon!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I want one of these


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it backlit?  can you read it in the dark?  Can you use it to call a friend? Access the internet?  What do you mean no? why would i want something that i can only read?  its gotta be able to do other things too for me to buy it.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

can you search it for any word? Can it give you the definition of a word? How many BOOKs can you carry in one hand?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Can you play bridge on it?  (Sorry, I can't remember who's mom said that, but whoever's mom it is has GOT to be in the same bridge club as my grandmother.  Neither rain nor snow nor dark of night nor death at the next table nor divorce of your only child will stay the bridge club from its appointed time to play.  If you have time and need a drinking problem, ask me about my grandmother's bridge schedule.  She's relentless.  If she were Grandma Mazur, bridge would be her Stiva's funeral home.)


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Jim.. this video is hilarious!! I'm taking classes online to finish my Bachelor's degree and the first semester I had to take a class about the internet and just being online in general. Our professor had a GREAT sense of humor and posted a link to this video, it is perfect for this thread!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

^^^ All us old-timers here have seen it repeatedly, but it bore special re-mentioning in this thread.  I discovered there is now an English language remake of it too, bit I don't care for it as much, as the acting isn't as good.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

When will BOOK 3.0 come out and is it in color with folders, back lighting, changeable fonts and multiple covers and skins?  Does it have Wi-Fi?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> When will BOOK 3.0 come out and is it in color with folders, back lighting, changeable fonts and multiple covers and skins? Does it have Wi-Fi?


And will Book 3.0 get to decide optionally whether or not it talks to you?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> And will Book 3.0 get to decide optionally whether or not it talks to you?


Only if you get the optional cup holder.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

But can BOOK make you a cup of coffee? Or shave you?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> But can BOOK make you a cup of coffee? Or shave you?


I want one that cooks and washes the dishes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> But can BOOK make you a cup of coffee? Or shave you?


teehee.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I didn't even have to play it.  "Take it off. Take it ALL off."

I remember this one.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Since BOOK will never be as popular as the iPod (since no one reads anymore) I don't see why  they made it... It will certainly fail!


----------

